# Clever Ideas from Germany



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

I just stumbled on a Youtube video that shows a number of router table ideas.

I don't understand the language, but I like what he's done!

Der beste Frästisch aller Zeiten ?! - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEUUdWr7ElA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Pretty cool, thanks for sharing. I have always thought that the European woodworker had more advanced equipment, technique's and safety practices then us.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Great ideas on the video. I placed T trac around my new table in the edges so I can bolt accessories to table edge no need for clamps

Bob,
European BETTER? IMHO wing nuts are not more advanced than plastic knobs
Was that a Fein plunge router (europes best) being raised with a scissors lift? Just different not better


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Awesome Idea's*



eccentrictinkerer said:


> I just stumbled on a Youtube video that shows a number of router table ideas.
> 
> I don't understand the language, but I like what he's done!
> 
> ...


I wish I could understand also. But I did get some Awesome ideas.


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

PADUKE, think the router was a festool. IMO Europe has better equipment, example sliding table saws, etc.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks J.D.,
I think everyone will probably pick up tips from the videos. I subscribed to the channel so I could look at all the videos they have.

I think the scissor jack lift mechanism looked interesting, it would be worth a try!

Mike


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

That was the nicest example of scissors jack I have seen on the forum if you do a community search for scissors jack I'm sure you willl several


----------



## wborn (Mar 9, 2012)

*More ideas from germany*

If you google holzwerken.net (translated woodworking.net) and click on videos and go to page 3 and click on the third video "Der beste Frästisch aller Zeiten ?! " (the best router table of all times) you will get a guided tour of that router table


----------



## wborn (Mar 9, 2012)

*disregard earlier posting*

I goofed - You already had part 1 also, i just happened to click on the part two only - sorry!!


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, interesting stuff

Can someone explain how he was tightening down the bit with that back and forth motion?


----------



## wborn (Mar 9, 2012)

*disregard earlier posting*

I goofed - You already had part 1 also, i just happened to click on the part two only - sorry!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Johnny

The Festool router has a ratchet setup on the collet.

I'm going top make one of the bend down feather boards and give it a try out.

==


*
*




JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks for sharing, interesting stuff
> 
> Can someone explain how he was tightening down the bit with that back and forth motion?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Take a look at the ratchet clamps at around 4:45. They're Festool clamps (FS-HZ 160) and are sold for use with the guide rails but they are brilliant for loads of other things. Expensive, though

Regards

Phil


----------

